# What's in your freezer at home?



## podzap (Dec 7, 2019)

What's in your freezer(s) at home? I went a little bit crazy at the supermarkets recently... 

- 6 Goose breasts
- 24 Kangaroo filets
- 24 Ostrich filets
- 2 Beef ribeye steaks
- 6 Lobsters
- 2 kilos of Prawns
- 6 large Scampi
- 16 Monkfish filets
- 24 Chicken filets
- 2 kilos of Ground beef
- 1 kilo of homemade Moose sausages
- 4 kilos of homemade Chili-Pork sausages
- 1 kilo of Moose meatballs
- 1 kilo of Salmon roe (eggs)
- 1 large Red Snapper (fish)
- 1 kilo Mozarella sticks
- 1 kilo Jalapeno poppers
- 2 Pizzas


----------



## ian (Dec 7, 2019)

Flour. Nuts. Frozen fruit. Ice. Chicken dino nuggets. Some other stuff, blah blah...


----------



## dsk (Dec 7, 2019)

podzap said:


> What's in your freezer(s) at home? I went a little bit crazy at the supermarkets recently...
> 
> - 6 Goose breasts
> - 24 Kangaroo filets
> ...



That is so fancy it makes my head spin. Is this how Helsinki people eat? Moose and Poppers?


----------



## ian (Dec 7, 2019)

Actually I lied:

1 Loin
1 Heart
1 Liver
1 Belly
2 Shoulders
2 Feet
2 Racks of Ribs

What kind of meat? It's.... umm ... pork....


----------



## dsk (Dec 7, 2019)

ian said:


> Actually I lied:
> 
> 1 Loin
> 1 Heart
> ...


so.... long pig....


----------



## madelinez (Dec 7, 2019)

2 lamb shoulders
3 lamb legs
1 lamb heart
1 lamb liver
1kg lamb loin
2kg lamb offcuts
2L of home-made chicken stock


----------



## madelinez (Dec 7, 2019)

podzap said:


> What's in your freezer(s) at home? I went a little bit crazy at the supermarkets recently...
> 
> - 6 Goose breasts
> - 24 Kangaroo filets
> ...



What do you do with the kangaroo fillets? I've always found them too tough/dry for anything other than slow cooked curries.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 7, 2019)

Bison 
Beef
Pork
Chicken
Hearts of various animals
Bones
Chicken Feet
Sausages (for the sexual gratification)
Fish
Fat from various animals


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Dec 7, 2019)

podzap said:


> What's in your freezer(s) at home? I went a little bit crazy at the supermarkets recently...
> 
> - 6 Goose breasts
> - 24 Kangaroo filets
> ...


Dat Monkfish doe...


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 8, 2019)

Prepared:
- chicken stock
- turkey stock
- duck stock
- pork stock
- lamb stock
- beef stock
- demi
- schmaltz
- lard
- tallow
- fish balls
- fish cakes
- rillettes
- lye noodles
- wonton wrappers
- chả giò

Uncooked:
- whole tilapia
- mackerel fillets
- 2 ducks
- **** ton of foie 
- dry-aged beef (ground)
- pork skin
- goat (ground)
- sweatbreads
- tobiko
- squid ink

Random:
- soy lecithin
- meat glue


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 8, 2019)

Extra Hot Hatch Green Chili's


----------



## gman (Dec 8, 2019)

24 lbs of ribeye
chicken bones
fish heads


----------



## podzap (Dec 8, 2019)

dsk said:


> That is so fancy it makes my head spin. Is this how Helsinki people eat? Moose and Poppers?



LOL 20 years ago this country had never seen a jalapeno and you couldn't even find prawns. Moose, yes, we've been eating moose forever - you can even buy it in the supermarkets during the autumn.


----------



## podzap (Dec 8, 2019)

madelinez said:


> What do you do with the kangaroo fillets? I've always found them too tough/dry for anything other than slow cooked curries.



These what we get are from leg meat and they aren't tough at all. I fry them as is in the DeBuyer pans with a touch of goose fat, for example. I don't cook them beyond rare and they are juicy. But yes, as they have no fat then you wouldn't really want to cook them to medium or well-done.


----------



## podzap (Dec 8, 2019)

Dave Kinogie said:


> Dat Monkfish doe...



It's very similar to lobster in both taste as well as texture. It may very well be the best eating fish in the world.


----------



## madelinez (Dec 8, 2019)

podzap said:


> These what we get are from leg meat and they aren't tough at all. I fry them as is in the DeBuyer pans with a touch of goose fat, for example. I don't cook them beyond rare and they are juicy. But yes, as they have no fat then you wouldn't really want to cook them to medium or well-done.



It's awesome that someone from Finland is using Australian game meats when so few Australians do. I'll need to try some Kangaroo shanks with goose fat


----------



## Michi (Dec 8, 2019)

Kangaroo needs to be eaten very rare, otherwise it turns to leather. Or, alternatively, make a stew and cook it low and slow for a long time. It's very lean meat, so it pays to add something else that adds a bit of fat to the stew, such as smoked speck or similar.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 8, 2019)

20kg strawberries
5kg raspberries
10kg veal bones
6 whole chickens
3 chicken carcasses
5kg chicken wings
5kg pork cheeks
16kg ground veal
10 duck breasts
5kg fine peas
5kg green beans
8kg chopped rhubarb
1 falcon
1 Finnish wagyu ribeye
2 rye bread
25kg applesauce
1 goose


----------



## TheNewMexican (Dec 8, 2019)

You guys are leading much more exciting lives than I am.........

- Roasts and 2 inch thick steaks left from a half beef we purchased
- 1 lamb we just got from our neighbor
- 1/2 of a hog

That's what's in the freezer in the garage. Pretty humdrum...... maybe I'll add a pronghorn or elk next fall.

Now the jelly cabinet on the other hand is much more colorful! Apricot preserve, apple butter, pear butter, crab apple jelly, choke cherry jelly......... The choices, the choices.


----------



## Random (Dec 8, 2019)

Ice Cream

Lots and lots of ice cream.


----------



## ian (Dec 8, 2019)

TheNewMexican said:


> You guys are leading much more exciting lives than I am.........
> 
> - Roasts and 2 inch thick steaks left from a half beef we purchased
> - 1 lamb we just got from our neighbor
> ...



What's crab apple jelly like?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 8, 2019)

Made me look a bit 

Prepared:

· Stocks (chicken, turkey, pork, lamb, beef, shrimp & fish)
· Demi (chic, duck & beef)
· Lard & duck fat
· Soups (beef stew, chicken/veg & albondigas)
· 48 & 72 hr sous vide Beef short rib


Proteins (uncooked); Vac sealer is your friend (plus a chest freezer helps)

· Beef (Short rib, hanger, flat iron, skirt, ribeye cap, ribeye bone-in & marrow bones)
· Pork (Berkshire rib chops, cheeks, shoulder, smoked shank, feet, ventreche and bacon)
· Fowl (Chicken, Duck, Quail, Pheasant & Cornish game hen)
· Lamb (o-bone, rack, leg & Denver ribs)
· King crab legs

Sausages; sage & sweet onion, andouille & saucisson a l’ail


Lots of Irish/euro butter … vac seals very well …

Rice


----------



## TheNewMexican (Dec 8, 2019)

ian said:


> What's crab apple jelly like?



The color is the most amazing, clear, amber you could ever imagine. You can literally see through it. Taste is more of a hearty, substantial apple flavor than regular apple jelly.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 8, 2019)

Inventory time?

150 lb. of venison as steaks, roasts, ground, un ground trim and some brats & bulk saussage.

About 15 lb. of trimmed pork and beef fats for future saussage making. Additional rendered pork, chicken, duck and beef fats. Some medium roux in small containers for quick sauce thickening.

2 whole sides of pork ribs.

A whole beef brisket.

A large roasting hen plus a couple of home grown ducks and turkeys.

Lots of bags of home grown frozen fire roasted chili peppers. Several gallons of frozen home grown tomato juice and chunks.

About 20 quarts of frozen stocks, all kinds.

Several gallons of frozen chili, french onion, turkey & chicken soups.

A few bags of store bought frozen veges, frozen fruits, pierogies, dumplings and such, vegetable shortening, butter, coffee beans.

A couple of liters of 70% nitric and 96% sulfuric acids, because it saves time if they're pre chilled before mixing. Take THAT, soup ingredient eccentrics- "nothing unusual"...


----------



## Gjackson98 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Inventory time?
> 
> 150 lb. of venison as steaks, roasts, ground, un ground trim and some brats & bulk saussage.
> 
> ...



You got a BIG freezer my friend


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 8, 2019)

Gjackson98 said:


> You got a BIG freezer my friend



I have one large chest freezer for bulky & long term meat storage and a regular kitchen freezer/refrigerator for short term. They are both pretty much full, I'm not even going to go out and try to take a muzzle loader deer- No room.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Dec 8, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> I have one large chest freezer for bulky & long term meat storage and a regular kitchen freezer/refrigerator for short term. They are both pretty much full, I'm not even going to go out and try to take a muzzle loader deer- No room.



I haven’t got any deers yet this year and I won’t be around for loading season. Very jealous and admire of your accomplishments


----------



## nakneker (Dec 8, 2019)

2 elk, steaks, stew, sausage
2 deer, the same 
80 pounds of silver salmon filets
40 pounds of rock fish filets
5 pounds of king crab legs
2 pounds of scallops
Chicken
Beef from the farm, steaks and hamburger

Lots of little stuff. The elk, deer, salmon, rock fish was harvested and processed by the family, same with the beef. The rest came from Costco, including the chicken, need to change that.


----------



## ian (Dec 8, 2019)

You know what's depressing about this thread? That my wife (& toddler, unsurprisingly) will not eat 90% of what's in your freezers, and therefore I'll never be similarly stocked. I have to buy the odd duck breast or flank steak and eat it on the sly to escape the tyranny of chicken and salmon.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Dec 8, 2019)

ian said:


> You know what's depressing about this thread? That my wife (& toddler, unsurprisingly) will not eat 90% of what's in your freezers, and therefore I'll never be similarly stocked. I have to buy the odd duck breast or flank steak and eat it on the sly to escape the tyranny of chicken and salmon.



I am a newbie in hunting game. Most people in my friend circle don’t eat game meat. My wife for the most part is the same. 

Hunting in many way changed me in vision of food, natural and life.


----------



## panda (Dec 8, 2019)

vodka, tequila, big ice cubes for my whiskey


----------



## podzap (Dec 9, 2019)

ian said:


> You know what's depressing about this thread? That my wife (& toddler, unsurprisingly) will not eat 90% of what's in your freezers, and therefore I'll never be similarly stocked. I have to buy the odd duck breast or flank steak and eat it on the sly to escape the tyranny of chicken and salmon.



That sounds like irreconcilable differences to me. My previous wife was the same and I eventually divorced her due to her "basse cuisine" rigidity. When I started dating my current wife about 9 years ago, first thing I did was feed her a dinner of grilled octopus and a breakfast of champagne and 2 dozen raw oysters. I wanted to make damned sure I wasn't falling into that same trap again!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 9, 2019)

I keep two unicorns in my freezer


----------



## Michi (Dec 9, 2019)

Usually a mix of ingredients that I bought in bulk, such as steak or hunks of cheese where I picked up a large amount somewhere and have portioned it up. Also, meals where I've cooked something and there is tons left over; these go into containers with single-sized portions that I can just stick in the microwave when I want a lazy dinner. There's also a bunch of stuff that I like to keep ready and that would spoil in the fridge, such as cured egg yolk, Tobiko, live yeast, homemade jerky, various types of homemade stock, half-size sourdough loaves, etc. A little bit of everything, really…


----------



## Michi (Dec 9, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> I keep two unicorns in my freezer


You should get them in bulk instead. Occasionally, it's possible to pick up a six-pack at a good price.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 9, 2019)

Michi said:


> You should get them in bulk instead. Occasionally, it's possible to pick up a six-pack at a good price.



Yeah you’re right, that’s smart. I have such a small freezer though. [emoji31]


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 9, 2019)

Light + Valhalla liquer, few kilos of moose(last pounds of reindeer went last Weekend), smoke flank, cloudberry-,buckthorn- and blackcurrant jam, milkproducts and stuff that kids and wife eat


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 9, 2019)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yeah you’re right, that’s smart. I have such a small freezer though. [emoji31]



They don't take up much room at all. Barely an inconvenience...


----------



## Xenif (Dec 9, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> They don't take up much room at all. Barely an inconvenience...
> 
> View attachment 66289


I totally didnt try to lick my phone screen just now ... Waiting for my reality to start altering


----------



## erickso1 (Dec 9, 2019)

I think when I looked at lunch today it was two packs of bacon, some ham bones, some chicken bones, frozen waffles and some frozen fun size candy bars (wifes choice - dark chocolate kitkat, mine snickers). And your usual smattering of frozen veg.


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ice and a brisket


----------



## labor of love (Dec 10, 2019)

You guys have impressive freezers.
I have 2 egg rolls, half bag of iqf green beans and 6 frosty mugs.


----------



## Ryndunk (Dec 10, 2019)

Ice cream
1 lb chorizo
Kimchi dumplings
Pizza
More ice cream


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 10, 2019)

Reasons I prefer to keep a year's worth or more of several things in freezers:

Keeping my USA money in a bank results in a steady loss of value as a deliberately designed feature of our system- And store bought food usually goes up in price faster than my rather tiny income increases. So, my money is doing better invested in canned goods and shotguns than sitting in the bank-



The financial advantage of buying large ammounts of reasonably durable consumables, (especially when on sale) vs. small packages "just in time" is small but measurable. In a similar vein, things like toilet paper and cleaning supplies are also bought on sale/in bulk.

Bulk packages/large cuts pretty much always costs less per food value received, I know how to use what butchers would trim off these for stock, saussage & etc., plus I have sufficiently sharp knives so taking apart large cuts is not too hard a task (thanks to KKF for some help with that).

The less trips I make to market for things which are reasonably durable in storage and I KNOW I will eventually use, the less fuel, vehicle wear & tear and TIME I waste on repeated small buys and the easier my life is.

I have more storage space to work with than many (The big freezer is sitting at our business warehouse, so are some other "personal use" things).

Food in storage makes me feel better about life too- I HAVE actually been broke and hungry a couple of times in my misspent youth, it's nice to know that short of nuclear war or major natural disaster, I know where my next several (hundred?) meals could come from.

If the **** hits the fan, y'all are welcome to come over for dinner.


----------



## erickso1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Just got a gift at work, so I'll be adding 2 racks baby back, 2 racks spare ribs and a rack of beef ribs. All pre-cooked, frozen and vac sealed from Blacks BBQ in Lockhart, TX


----------



## podzap (Dec 10, 2019)

I really like the cut of your jib, Bert - redneck to the core.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 16, 2019)

podzap said:


> I really like the cut of your jib, Bert - redneck to the core.



Bwahaha!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 18, 2019)

Ice trays including one for big cubes. Costco Salmon burgers
Pieces of wild salmon
Extra loaf of Dave's bread
Lobster tail
Scallops
Shrimp
Chicken thighs
Cherry Garcia wt. Almond milk
Frozen fruit
Butter
Sausage for me 
Few sauces portion quart freezer bags.

It has changed last couple years hardly any processed foods. Fresh fruits and vegetables. Buy fresh local fish. Crab when it goes on sale. I order oysters when we go out. Lived on ocean all my life love seafood.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 20, 2019)

When the ==== hits the fan it's going to be fresh water supply it's already happening in middle East where farmers don't have enough to grow crops. 

Water has more value cannot live without it.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 20, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> When the ==== hits the fan it's going to be fresh water supply it's already happening in middle East where farmers don't have enough to grow crops.
> 
> Water has more value cannot live without it.



Yes, you can often survive several weeks without food but might not make it 2 days without water, depending on weather. Plus, you really need some to make soup!

I DO have some water in the freezer, but I'd have to defrost it to reclaim 

"**** hits the fan" to me covers everything from "wife decided you don't live there anymore" to more "news worthy events"? All of them can interfere with having dinner.


----------



## Michi (Dec 20, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> All of them can interfere with having dinner.


Nōlī turbāre circulōs meōs!


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 20, 2019)

> Nōlī turbāre circulōs meōs!



Poor Archimedes- The original ADD engineer. I can relate-


----------



## Phip (Dec 20, 2019)

Deer, ducks, turkey, bear
Pesto, tomato sauce, applesauce, mango jam, Mexican red sauce, demi glace
Blueberries, strawberries, mangoes, figs
Stock: chicken, turkey, shrimp, pork


----------



## chemicalstar (Jan 5, 2020)

My ex boyfriend's remains
Also some chicken meatballs
Ice cubes
Ice cream
Toast
Fish bones for stock
Lamb bones from 2004
A bag of chicken stock from my childhood
And some fossils.

(tldr; time to clean the freezer)


----------



## GreyBoy (Jan 5, 2020)

nice thread. Late to the party, but ...
I'm still steeped in my 12-years of near-veganism, so I don't have any meats in there, just some chicken stock that I made one day... (I eat meat when I go out though, and cook it fresh for guests and the band I'm in).
But! For flavoring homebrews:
Foraged fruits like mulberries, grapes, and also flowers, the beaten up fruit from work
Rescued bread for pudding and french toast
Miso paste
Ice
Yeasts and starters
Ginger bug
Bouche de Noel

Lol that's it.


----------



## Phip (Jan 7, 2020)

chemicalstar said:


> My ex boyfriend's remains
> Also some chicken meatballs
> Ice cubes
> Ice cream
> ...



You should do fine here, Chemstar.


----------

